# My sensitive personal information has been hacked, and I’m pissed



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just received my notice from the Office of Personnel Management, FedGov, that my Background Investigation Records were likely stolen in a recent cyber breach. This includes name, address, residency, employment and educational records, associates, social security number, etc, etc, etc. It couldn’t be worse. I’m vigilant to guard this kind of information, and now I find out that my own government is careless enough to allow this to occur. What really frosts me is that they didn’t even apologize.

They are offering me identity theft protection and credit monitoring, along with insurance and restoration services, for 3 years. 

My first reaction is to refuse. Why should I trust them again, put even more information about bank accounts, etc at risk, and hope they can guard it this time. These protection service companies have to be the cyber thieves dream targets. I don’t know what to do.

Do the members here find any value in these monitoring services? Are they risky?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Your info is already hacked, what you got to lose?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always felt on line monitoring companies are a bit like closing the barn door after the horse is out. I would call my banks and credit card people and see what they would recommend. Sorry Sidekahr. That sucks big time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Scam sales pitch?

A couple folks @ the OTP got the same letter.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I just received my notice from the Office of Personnel Management, FedGov, that my Background Investigation Records were likely stolen in a recent cyber breach. This includes name, address, residency, employment and educational records, associates, social security number, etc, etc, etc. It couldn't be worse. I'm vigilant to guard this kind of information, and now I find out that my own government is careless enough to allow this to occur. What really frosts me is that they didn't even apologize.
> 
> They are offering me identity theft protection and credit monitoring, along with insurance and restoration services, for 3 years.
> 
> ...


Hey join the party. I work for the VA and the same happened to me. I did chose to go ahead and access the monitoring services offered by the VA for no charge. Thus far after about two months, no problem.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

From what I know.. if they are offering the service for free take it... at least you will get notified if somebody tries to buy a car, house, boat, etc using your info


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine too, I have been in opm program for 6 months now. I get alerts every now and then.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We have Lifelock for years and they have saved our bacon 4 or 5 times now! I get calls, texts, e-mail alerts and for
us their system works! It is pricey for the whole family but I look at it as identity insurance.


----------



## glock29 (Dec 11, 2015)

I would call the agency that sent the letter by finding the number online. The letter may be a scam as hawgrider stated. If that were the case, the protection they are offering may just be seeking your permission to actually steal your info.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

glock29 said:


> I would call the agency that sent the letter by finding the number online. The letter may be a scam as hawgrider stated. If that were the case, the protection they are offering may just be seeking your permission to actually steal your info.


No, it sounds real. A phone number is provided or you can access service on-line.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I say we grab some damn pitchforks and sling blades (I call it a Kaiser Blade, some call it a sling blade) and march on down to the Office O' Personnel Management of the FedGov and start kicking some ass! :stick:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now as a health care provider,I am in deep Kimchi if a hacker gets into my patients records. Funny how the government holds everyone but itself responsible. They will get you and your little dog too.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I got my OPM notice last week. I use LifeLock.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I got mine to. But I don't have anything for them to steal. Unless they come to the house and I wouldn't advise doing that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I just received my notice from the Office of Personnel Management, FedGov, that my Background Investigation Records were likely stolen in a recent cyber breach. This includes name, address, residency, employment and educational records, associates, social security number, etc, etc, etc. It couldn't be worse. I'm vigilant to guard this kind of information, and now I find out that my own government is careless enough to allow this to occur. What really frosts me is that they didn't even apologize.
> 
> They are offering me identity theft protection and credit monitoring, along with insurance and restoration services, for 3 years.
> 
> ...


Join the club. I got the letter, too.

BTW, your information is already out there. The monitoring service won't have any more information than what our great government already allowed out there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our house hold has been hit by this 3 times all related to Government records.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I say we grab some damn pitchforks and sling blades (I call it a Kaiser Blade, some call it a sling blade) and march on down to the Office O' Personnel Management of the FedGov and start kicking some ass! :stick:


What are you doing with that hammer Carl?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I would suggest taking their identity protection offer. You have had your detailed info. compromised.
You are likely one of a HUGE number of people that are affected that way...the problem that is most
to be dreaded is someone now actually using it against you. 

They need to cover you for eventualities...particularly those that arise from the event.

That might be helpful. 

I too have been victim.

Grim


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Now as a health care provider,I am in deep Kimchi if a hacker gets into my patients records. Funny how the government holds everyone but itself responsible. They will get you and your little dog too.


 Bad news there is zero security on medical records anymore.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I just received my notice from the Office of Personnel Management, FedGov, that my Background Investigation Records were likely stolen in a recent cyber breach. This includes name, address, residency, employment and educational records, associates, social security number, etc, etc, etc. It couldn't be worse. I'm vigilant to guard this kind of information, and now I find out that my own government is careless enough to allow this to occur. What really frosts me is that they didn't even apologize.
> 
> They are offering me identity theft protection and credit monitoring, along with insurance and restoration services, for 3 years.
> 
> ...


I got my notice a little while ago. It is part of my sudden interest in VPNs, Proxies, and upgraded network hardware and security


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This includes name, address, residency, employment and educational records, *associates*, social security number, etc, etc, etc. It couldn't be worse.

Oh My, now they are on to all of us here.


----------



## doubledown (Nov 30, 2015)

I received my letter as well this week. I am still trying to decide if it is worth the hassle.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Received the same notice. We're taking the free service, what's to lose at this point?

1895gunner


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

They're screwing allot of people

More than a million OPM hack victims still not notified


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll check the mail with great anticipation today.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

For about the last 3 years I have had free credit monitoring due to numerous hacks. OPM, Chase Bank, Target... one freebie dries up about the same time we get another notice. I hate hackers and virus writers. Especially since Im the guy who has to clean a lotta those infected PCs.

Bastages!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I got the letter too. Eventually I will sign up.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I say we grab some damn pitchforks and sling blades (I call it a Kaiser Blade, some call it a sling blade) and march on down to the Office O' Personnel Management of the FedGov and start kicking some ass! :stick:


And just what good would that do. the horse is already out of the barn. AS for the OP, other than whining what are you going to do?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"sensitive personal information" well ya better tell that personal information to toughen up a little bit and stop being so sensitive


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

It's legit... My last job in the AF had me often working hand in hand with OPM. They got mine info as well.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> And just what good would that do. the horse is already out of the barn. AS for the OP, other than whining what are you going to do?


Ha! Well, I'll stop whining, I guess. LOL.

I've already reduced the balance to the 'minimum needed for monthly bill paying' in my only account that's electronically accessible. Nobody has hacked any of my passwords or credit card numbers, OPM didn't have them. My homeowners insurance already covers me for $25,000.00 of identity theft protection. I think I'm fairly bullet proof.

I'm not going to give any more information to some low-bidder government-hired private company, that may be the next hacker target. I'll just take my chances.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't seem so crazy now, eh? lol.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got the same darn notice. might as well try it, we already got hacked and cant undo it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's why you should always use the Stalls in a public bathroom vs the Urinals!

It keeps your Privates, private.And less chances of your privates getting hacked by isis, or anyone else.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> That's why you should always use the Stalls in a public bathroom vs the Urinals!
> 
> It keeps your Privates, private.And less chances of your privates getting hacked by isis, or anyone else.


Urinal Cake, are you sure about this? If we all start sitting down to take a leak like good little metrosexuals, doesn't that put you out of business?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Urinal Cake, are you sure about this? If we all start sitting down to take a leak like good little metrosexuals, doesn't that put you out of business?


LOL! you can "Stand and Deliver" If you miss.... I make more money on the disinfected cleaners!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My info has been hacked so many time's it ain't even funny. The only thing that would tick me off at this point is if my penis ended up on the internet in pictures, and the only reason that would bother me is because it is the one part of my life that hasn't been documented, recorded , tabulated, photographed, finger printed, monitored, or otherwise observed somewhere by a governmental alphabet agency, ministry, czar, credit buero, or cell network.

I do have credit monitoring through USAA / Experian and one thing they are offering now is Internet Surveillance - they will monitor up to three credit cards on the dark web and see if they are being sold in data bundles. Since it comes with my $7.99 subscription I signed up. That sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I posted earlier that my info had been hacked and that I agreed to the OPM monitoring. It apparently works. I got an email saying that my info had been accessed through DOC and the county for a criminal offense. At first, I was like what? Someone, likely related to a job interview that I went on this past Monday did a background check. It was related to a 2007 speeding ticket.


----------

